# Slideshow/marketing



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

First off, I wanted to say that I have very little computer savvy. So don't bust my peanut sack over it. I am in the position where I need to advertise for myself again and have come up with a slideshow of work. I would like to e-mail the slideshow to several designers and contractors in my neighborhood to solicit business. The trouble I have is that the slideshow I have created requires a link. I don't think people are interested in clicking a link to go to an unknown site to see someones BS. So, is there a website or way I can make a slideshow and email it, and when they open the email the slideshow simply has a play button and not a link? I am using photobucket and OpenOffice.org. The Openoffice.org is my favorite so far for creating an advertisement, but you have to turn it into a pdf, otherwise the recipient has to have the same program to open the file. 
Anyhow, I'm trying to get some marketing going, and any help is much appreciated.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Keith, you can use OpenOffice to make a "presentation"...
Add a slide and then add a pic to the slide …
Save as MS Powerpoint Presentation… It will then open in any office document… MS Office… NeoOffice… OpenOffice etc It will also open with a Powerpoint Viewer..
When they open it they click on slide show and the show opens in full screen.
Hope this helps..
Larry
PM me if you need more help..


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Larry. The problem is though that it sends as an attachment. The recipient would still need to download the file. If they don't have the proper program to run it then they can't view it. It would seem to be easier to click on a link that opens right away, rather then downloading it. I feel as though people will respond better if they don't have to work to open any files or click on links they may feel are unsafe. 
Surely there has to be a way to send a slideshow through e-mail that opens with the e-mail.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

What I don't understand is why you want to email to potential customers in your neighborhood??

Set up an appointment and visit them in person. Take your slides with you in a binder to display while you talk with them. If you want, make a CD of the pics and leave them with the customer.

As much as email is hip, the personal touch is great for visiting local customers.

Another note: You must not ever stop advertising, ever. The one thing that I remember from a marketing professional is that advertising / marketing is like pushing a car up a hill. If you stop pushing, you will lose momentum and will have to start all over at the bottom.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Two things… the attachment is downloaded with the email… clicking on the PPS or PPT file will open it with what ever program they have that views 'Presentation slideshows..'' Apple Mac will open it in the image viewer "Preview" 
So they do not have to download it again… as you say…
As for having the slideshow there in the email to view with a click of the play button… I use a movie making software with still pics . This gives me a slideshow that starts the movie with the play button right in the email…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Keith;

Puzzleman made two very good points. Visiting people shows an aggressive desire to work with the people you are visiting. While that's not one of my strong points, I'll do it.

Also, the car analagy is spot on.

Maybe you could yourself build a website. There are a number of ways you can do it for free.

I know you have great pictures of your work. I have gotten a lot of work by visiting a business, say a Architectural Hardware Supplier, and showing them a picture in my portfolio. I'll do this under the guise of asking about what hardware they would recommend for a similar cabinet or piece of furniture. Invariebly, they'll look through the entire portfolio, then ask for some cards. And they do reccommmend clients to me.

Also, more often than not, a customer of theirs, that happens to be close by will ask if they can look at the pictures, too. I found this quite by accident, but

Good luck,

Lee


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

It is pretty inexpensive to copy the slideshow to a CD (or DVD), which could then be mailed or handed out at home improvement expos, etc.

The sales reps for the company I work for carry a supply of CD's with a slideshow with them, and use them as a 'leave-behind' when they call on a prospective customer in person.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

These are all very interesting Ideas. I'm always interested in marketing Ideas.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Jim, you are not the only one! I think all of us making a living out of wood are always interested in marketing ideas.


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

What you want is the ability to embed your presentation as a Flash or HTML 5 player. Slideshare.net allows you to do this (I have not used it, only seen presentations there), there are probably others. If you have a web site, you can embed a slideshow (easily in Flash) in an html email.

Depending on your style and business, you may want to consider posting a YouTube video of you and/or your work.

Setting up a web site is an excellent suggestion… depending on your customers. You might also consider Craigslist for services or products, listing products on eBay or Amazon, or your local "free" newspaper, if there is one.

Heck, post signs at local diners/cafes/hardware/hobby stores … whatever works and wherever your customers are located!


----------

